# Other Programming > AJAX >  Ajax Installing

## Bill Crawley

Hi All,

I've installed Ajax, but the documentation says that i need to do the following:

To run ASP.NET Web pages that contain the Media or Xaml controls when using features such as the XamlUrl property, managed code, or dynamic languages, you must set up MIME types in IIS for the following file name extensions: .xaml, .dll (for using managed code assemblies), and .py and .jsx (for using dynamic languages). 

Can anybody guide me through step-by-step how I create these extensions in IIS.

Thanks

----------


## PeejAvery

Take a look at this. Pay close attention to the part *Create the Documentation Web Site on Windows XP or Windows Server 2003*. It contains mime type information that should be very useful to you!

----------

